# Navarre Beach Sharks



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

The brother-in-law and I went out for some nightime beach fishing Saturday night. My 8 year old cousin wanted to chase some crabs, so we took her with us. We each set one line, then I started walking the beach with the little one. 

Before we could catch a crab, my brother-in-law was yelling at us to come back. I let my little cousin reel in her first shark. She is now hooked. We ended the night with 6 sharks. No big ones, but she loved every minute of it. 

Needless to say, after the first shark, the crab net stayed in the sand.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

My brother in law and I went Sat night at Navarre as well with no luck. We were using whole butterflied bobo's and didnt even get a nibble.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is great!!!! I love to read those posts about people, especially kids, hooked on sharkin. Way to go!


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job. That looks like a baby bull shark.

Jeff

MyAmy


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice little shark. From fins and coloration I'd say it's a blacknose (_Carcarhinus acronotus)_


----------



## ihnairb (Jul 15, 2010)

How did you avoid the grass!? I've had a hell of a time out here LOL!


----------



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

Most of the grass had pushed all the way in to the beach where we were. We didnt have too much trouble with it...


----------



## ihnairb (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice, I haven't been so lucky. I'm gonna cry if this stuff doesn't go away! lol


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey - I'll be in Destin in a few weeks - since I'm from Ohio - not sure how easy I'll feel w/ all those sharks swimming around...


----------

